# dust protection



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

<P>Ok, tired of wearing sanding masks that let drywall dust past the nose clamp etc Tried wearing the dual cartridge mask but too heavy becomes a pain at the end of the day and the prefilters are always packed and dust still makes it in . Always end up back with the 3M, but there has to be other choices.  What is everyone using out there ? </P> perhaps its time for the manufacturers of drywall mud to include suitable respirators with their product ! i could do without a free T shirt. It may be a longshot but i believe the proper respirator is an important part of what we do so if Columbia, Tapetech etc.... were to include one in their line up I would buy it !!:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All you need are these, Forget the rest.


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

have not seen that style is it a drywall mask or just general


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> All you need are these, Forget the rest.


Is it comfortable enough after wearing for a full day? they don't make the ones I normally use anymore (cheapies) and the next best thing (cheapie) is so tight it hurts the bridge of my beak.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I often wonder if I will ever be good enough to avoid sanding altogether. That would be cool!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Is it comfortable enough after wearing for a full day? they don't make the ones I normally use anymore (cheapies) and the next best thing (cheapie) is so tight it hurts the bridge of my beak.


Yes all day long, Heaps of beak and mouth room.



CatD7 said:


> I often wonder if I will ever be good enough to avoid sanding altogether. That would be cool!


Some say the are CatD7, But they are lying :yes:


----------



## DirtyMudder (Jun 23, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> I often wonder if I will ever be good enough to avoid sanding altogether. That would be cool!


I've heard of a guy that can do this. Smooth finish in 2 coats and doesn't need to sand. I've never met him, but I just billed $500 for 2 coats over his finish in a kitchen I priced at $500 to hang and tape the week prior:thumbsup:.


----------



## DirtyMudder (Jun 23, 2012)

The silicone 3M respirators are much more comfortable than the cheapies, but I still hate wearing them. I always spend the extra $5/box and finish with dust control, because I usually end up peeling the respirator off after a few hours.

Or, just grow a mustache and breath through your nose:euro:. It's a much more economical filter.


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

i only sand to roughen it up , im afraid its so smooth that the paint may not stick !!!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

taper2 said:


> i only sand to roughen it up , im afraid its so smooth that the paint may not stick !!!!!


:laughing:

:thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

taper2 said:


> i only sand to roughen it up , im afraid its so smooth that the paint may not stick !!!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I worked with a guy once who use to filter his air through a lit cigarette when sanding drywall, as a non smoker it wasn't an option for me, who ever said smoking was bad for you?


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

I have tried that method as well back in the day ... it seemed quite effective and so many to a pack that it seemed to be the only method . ... plus u did not have to chew gum .. i dont know what was worse the dust or the breath in the mask .. Lol.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

taper2 said:


> I have tried that method as well back in the day ... it seemed quite effective and so many to a pack that it seemed to be the only method . ... plus u did not have to chew gum .. i dont know what was worse the dust or the breath in the mask .. Lol.


 Thats one thing I can't stand abut wearing a dust mask, it seems to concentrate the worst of the smoke smells if someone is smoking nearby..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Caz sent me one of these masks to try :thumbsup:
I sanded all day wearing one and they're frickin brilliant compared to the cheapies I've always used, they didn't fill with sweat and clog up, and most of all they're very comfortable.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

They just look like a maxi pad when folded up, But dont let that put you off. :whistling2:


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

:thumbsup:i only use the pads with Wings lol, like the add stated I can now run , bike and work without a worry . Lol i never would have imagined such freedom was possible . Lmao Re maxi look .. sanding like a gladiator... Maximus Sandus.:thumbup:


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

All joking aside, what supplier has those masks ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

taper2 said:


> All joking aside, what supplier has those masks ?


http://www.walltools.com/3m-8511-particulate-sanding-respirator-10-pack.html

http://www.walltools.com/3m-particulate-respirator-9211-10-pack.html

http://www.walltools.com/north-safety-7140n95-respirator.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

taper2 said:


> All joking aside, what supplier has those masks ?


I bought mine at Lowes, and seen some at Princess auto the other day. should be easy for you to find, they have plants through Ontario so...... Head plant is in London,ont

http://solutions.3mcanada.ca/wps/portal/3M/en_CA/about-3M/information/more-info/locations/


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

Right on 2buck ! Have lowes and princess auto not too far from us will pick some up. once again great imput from all thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Always go for a folding mask with a valve, They open out to a bigger mask and the valve breathes much better.


----------



## Irishpride84 (Jul 10, 2012)

was talking with my boss yesterday about wearing masks he uses a bandanna i told him i need masks so im just going to go get them my self whats the best bang for the buck?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Irishpride84 said:


> was talking with my boss yesterday about wearing masks he uses a bandanna i told him i need masks so im just going to go get them my self whats the best bang for the buck?


The ones that Cazna the masked sheep shagger is talking about are a good bang for a BUCK. They will last for a while, and you can wash them out too, so you can use them more than once:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> The ones that Cazna the masked sheep shagger is talking about are a good bang for a BUCK. They will last for a while, and you can wash them out too, so you can use them more than once:yes:


Wash them out??? I didnt know that, The washing machine would destory mine, Maybe yours has more fabric??


----------



## Irishpride84 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks very helpful


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

28 years of sanding ....Never put on a mask. no lie!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> 28 years of sanding ....Never put on a mask. no lie!


White lung here you come! Silicosis ain't no good moore.
Read this. My friends dad drilled and blasted iron ore mines for Bethlehm steel back in the day. He died of silicosis. Had too sleep sitting up for many years before he expired.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicosis


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I bought mine at Lowes, and seen some at Princess auto the other day. should be easy for you to find, they have plants through Ontario so...... Head plant is in London,ont


Would you know where to buy 3M or North half mask respirators in London? Is there a 3M distributor in the city? I bought a full face 3M respirator last week but there's too much glare through the screen and dust seems to pile up when sanding ceilings.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Terrence35 said:


> Would you know where to buy 3M or North half mask respirators in London? Is there a 3M distributor in the city? I bought a full face 3M respirator last week but there's too much glare through the screen and dust seems to pile up when sanding ceilings.


Might half to ask you that question, I'm like that guy in post # 27

Because of our recent use of a power sander, we have been looking into mask. There is the 3m plant in London, east end, Think it's on Oxford st. They have a 1-888-3m-helps #. So we must be able to get 3m stuff:blink:,, Just not as cheap as the Americans:whistling2:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

The best mask @ the best price
http://www.respiratorsupply.com/3M-7503-Respirator-Large-p/3m-7503.htm

& the best filter
http://www.respiratorsupply.com/3M-2291-Advanced-Particulate-Filter-P100-p/3m-2291.htm

They also have all the disposable kinds if you like throwing money away


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

D's said:


> The best mask @ the best price
> http://www.respiratorsupply.com/3M-7503-Respirator-Large-p/3m-7503.htm
> 
> & the best filter
> ...


See I'm right:furious:

We make those damn mask here in London Ontario, and they want around 60 bucks for them at Blowes or Home depot:furious:

Life isn't fair


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

After lots of those disposable which I find a pain in the ass I went to the respirator. Some are a bit too heavy but settled on this lightweight one from 3M that is comfortable to wear.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm with moore here,,,, I'm 59, used a PC sander since 96. I smoke three packs of cigars (Phiileys) a day and still don't wear a mask,,,,, sheese guys,,, you want to live forever????

Incidently,,,,2 years ago when I was in the hospital (old thread) the doc told me,,,"I checked your ex-ray and your lungs are surprisingly clear since you smoke three packs a day. Of course my reply was,,,"sorry doc, I'd smoke 4 but I just don't have the time"


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

D's said:


> The best mask @ the best price
> http://www.respiratorsupply.com/3M-7503-Respirator-Large-p/3m-7503.htm
> 
> & the best filter
> ...


Now what's the difference between cartridges and filters?


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

Terrence35 said:


> Now what's the difference between cartridges and filters?


The filters are all you need for drywall dust. The cartridges I've been told are for things like fibreglass.

We use the 3M silicone half masks with the pink filters, extremely light and the silicone is way more comfortable than the older style plastic face piece.


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I'm with moore here,,,, I'm 59, used a PC sander since 96. I smoke three packs of cigars (Phiileys) a day and still don't wear a mask,,,,, sheese guys,,, you want to live forever????
> 
> Incidently,,,,2 years ago when I was in the hospital (old thread) the doc told me,,,"I checked your ex-ray and your lungs are surprisingly clear since you smoke three packs a day. Of course my reply was,,,"sorry doc, I'd smoke 4 but I just don't have the time"


It's not about living forever, to me it's about how it ends I guess...

Option A - No mask = silicosis (nevermind the smoking thing)
Not a great way to go, unable to breathe, coughing and choking in a hospital bed needing a lung transplant.

Option B - Mask all the time
May not save my life or even prolong it but if it means I'll be able to breathe in my final days I'll take the little bit of uncomfortable now.

Just my view point on the whole issue. I don't allow any of my crew to sand or be on site when sanding is going on without @ least a mask. Refuse to be resposible for allowing someone else to kill themselves slowly when something can be one about it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> It's not about living forever, to me it's about how it ends I guess...
> 
> Option A - No mask = silicosis (nevermind the smoking thing)
> Not a great way to go, unable to breathe, coughing and choking in a hospital bed needing a lung transplant.
> ...


I understand your point and logic,,,,, I just disagree with it. I don't find drywall dust dangerous. I know they say it is,,,, but then again they say global warming is real even tho there is no proof. Kinda like Santa Clause,, do you believe????


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I understand your point and logic,,,,, I just disagree with it. I don't find drywall dust dangerous. I know they say it is,,,, but then again they say global warming is real even tho there is no proof. Kinda like Santa Clause,, do you believe????


No proof of global warming? :huh:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

RenoRob said:


> No proof of global warming? :huh:


 Yeah, maybe ya ought to watch the news,,,LOL:whistling2:

Worlds actually getting colder:yes:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Maybe you should read wikipedia, it's like the news but with sources.:whistling2:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_opinion_on_climate_change


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

RenoRob said:


> Maybe you should read wikipedia, it's like the news but with sources.:whistling2:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_opinion_on_climate_change


 They can't put anything on the internet that isn't true,,, right?????

LOL

BTW,,, I'm really a French model


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I think theres alot of benifits from using a mask. Nof benifits from not using them. Common sense comes into play here. I use masks whenever sanding, sweeping or insulating or anything that creates dust.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

boco said:


> I think theres alot of benifits from using a mask. Nof benifits from not using them. Common sense comes into play here. I use masks whenever sanding, sweeping or insulating or anything that creates dust.


See,,, there ya go,,, that's your opinion,,, mines different. Don't even matter who's right or not,,,even if SOME folks seem to demand you believe as they do,,,,LOL:blink:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Dust never seemed to bother me early on but this last year finally broke down and got a respirator. I was getting mild headaches after about 10 minutes of sanding and they would linger all day. I also keep boxes of the " Good Cheapies" around for guys to use. One guy bought his own real nice one. The detail sanding with sponges is the worst kind. If Im doing a quik sand before boxing or pumpin angles then I wont wear, just keep ahead of the dust. If Im finish sanding with light and poles and sponges then I wear a mask. Opinions do vary but Id recommend you try it for a week or two... ( Capt. and moore) it couldnt hurt


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Dust never seemed to bother me early on but this last year finally broke down and got a respirator. I was getting mild headaches after about 10 minutes of sanding and they would linger all day. I also keep boxes of the " Good Cheapies" around for guys to use. One guy bought his own real nice one. The detail sanding with sponges is the worst kind. If Im doing a quik sand before boxing or pumpin angles then I wont wear, just keep ahead of the dust. If Im finish sanding with light and poles and sponges then I wear a mask. Opinions do vary but Id recommend you try it for a week or two... ( Capt. and moore) it couldnt hurt


Guess I'm about the same

throughout my career I would be more pron to wear a mask when doing the sponge work, up high. (if I had them). But I seemed to only buy a mask when I knew I had to pole out painted ceilings.:yes:


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I understand your point and logic,,,,, I just disagree with it. I don't find drywall dust dangerous. I know they say it is,,,, but then again they say global warming is real even tho there is no proof. Kinda like Santa Clause,, do you believe????


 
You can disagree, but instead of global warming(now properly referred to as 'climate change') or the easter bunny and tooth fairy, what are your thoughts on asbestos or lead paint?

How about the new ban on VOC's in all paints?

The same 'people' that have studied these things and told us they were bad for us to the point they are killing us, be it slowly or quickly. Have said that any mineral dust, gypsum, granite, marble, coal, all cause silicosis.

Totally up to you if you want to beleive or not but as they say sometimes ignorance is bliss. I often envy all the old school guys(Capt, Moore, 2buck) just do the job and not worry about all the things that 'could' be. Here's to ya boys:drink:


----------



## Pd67 (Jan 19, 2013)

Last year I bought a Mirka Ceros. (compact electric random orbital sander) Made by a Finnish company Mirka, who specialised in car body repair tools etc.
Now they're making these for the decorating, construction industry.
Instead of sandpaper it uses Abranet technology, which is a net with thousand of little holes that fits onto the sander by Velcro material. It doesn't clog and lasts longer than normal sandpaper. 
The Ceros connects via a 4 metre hose to an extraction unit with auto start facility.
The Ceros connects to a transformer for power.
There are different grades of abranet for different substrates. So for drywall I use one of the lesser grades.
It is advertised as "virtually dust free sanding" and is exactly that. No more looking like you just had a fight with a big bag of flour and lost. It works brilliantly on flat walls and I also have a Mirka Handy which gives a great finish on internal corners, edges etc.
Here's a link that might work.

http://www.mirka.com/
I can't rate it highly enough


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

For me that unit raises a couple of concerns aside from the fact of how small a surface area the sander has. 

#1 It is a random orbital sander, my experience with them (my farther is a auto body repair technician ) is that they leave small circles on the job surface no matter how fine your abrasive is. 

#2 I gave the Abranet a try but found that it polished the surface rather than sanded. The joints looked as smooth and as shinny as glass. I re-coated and sanded with my usual paper (joest super pads) as I could see some major flashing problems ahead. 

Not knocking what you are saying, just passing on my experience with said products.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

The layer of tar and nicotine protect my lungs from all sorts of construction dust.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> You can disagree, but I instead of global warming(now properly referred to as 'climate change') or the easter bunny and tooth fairy, what are your thoughts on asbestos or lead paint?
> 
> How about the new ban on VOC's in all paints?
> 
> ...


I can see you no respect for people with an opinion other than your own.

You must be a liberal progressive

You made a comment on the "new" PC term for goreable warring.
Here's a new PC term for people that refuse to believe another person may have an opinion that is different,,,its "arsehole"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Zendik said:


> The layer of tar and nicotine protect my lungs from all sorts of construction dust.


 YES!! How can I breath in the dust while puffin on a red??:blink:


----------



## Pd67 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gazman, with my fairly limited us of the ceros all I can say is it works for me.
I haven't found any issues with it leaving small circles or polishing. If it is maybe I just don't see them.
At the end of the day I know dust extraction sanding is the way to go so I'll keep on.
We all have different opinions which is what keeps this forum alive, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am all for dustless sanding too, :thumbsup:I have been using a Porta Cable for alot of years. With the polishing I guess different mud behaves in different ways.


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I can see you no respect for people with an opinion other than your own.
> 
> You must be a liberal progressive
> 
> ...


I'm the guy who has a problem with opinions? Maybe reread this post...

I love this site and how much debate of opinion goes on.

Capt. I truly do hope you guys are right and drywall dust is completely harmless. For as much as we do use masks, respirators and all the other tools and methods of dealing with dust, truth is we still breathe in a pile of it. Shy of putting on a full suit and breathing apparatus oxygen tank in the driveway and not taking it off until the end of the day.

I have a young family that I come home to every night. They are the reason I go to work, push as hard as I do and want be around as long as possible and maintain a quality of life long after I hang up the tools.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> You can disagree, but instead of global warming(now properly referred to as 'climate change') or the easter bunny and tooth fairy, what are your thoughts on asbestos or lead paint?
> 
> How about the new ban on VOC's in all paints?
> 
> ...


The Easter bunny isn't real:blink:









This Global warming thing better be real, minus 15c right now, Bring on the tropical paradise to Canada........

And this old timer believes a Professional taper merely sands his ultra smooth work so the paint will stick to it. Well the hacks load her up, and whittle it down like a wood sculpture does.

Personally, I think a boardman can consume more dust when running a router, than a taper just pole sanding:yes:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I am just going over my bi monthly orders. Dust masks 3 boxes of 10 3m with valve for a total of $92 dollars.. Then 2 sets of cartridges and 4 prefilters. $42.00. I use both masks and respiraters for sanding. Masks for stick sanding but respirator when using the PC and sometimes for large ceilings. Its definately worth the $70 bucks a month but i also think I can save by buying in bulk online or when on sale or during the proshows that paint supply stores have each spring. I also think a mask is a must for routing drywall and glasses never hurt. 2buck design a dustless router we can patent it in US and Canada and we can make millions.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> I'm the guy who has a problem with opinions? Maybe reread this post...
> 
> I love this site and how much debate of opinion goes on.
> 
> ...


 I don't believe I said that dust was harmless.
I just gave my opinion ,,,, I don't think its a big deal ,,,I think your body has enough filter in it to take care of it.
I', 59 and don't have lung problems,,,that's MY experience, yours may differ. Glad you have a young family,,, they are the thing we live for. I have 9 grandkids,, the oldest is 18, and I'm still sanding without a mask. So's who right??? Gore or Eigore???? Beats me,,, but unlike you,,, I feel that everyone is entitled to their opinion ,,,as long as they don't decide that everyone HAS too agree with them.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

boco said:


> I am just going over my bi monthly orders. Dust masks 3 boxes of 10 3m with valve for a total of $92 dollars.. Then 2 sets of cartridges and 4 prefilters. $42.00. I use both masks and respiraters for sanding. Masks for stick sanding but respirator when using the PC and sometimes for large ceilings. Its definately worth the $70 bucks a month but i also think I can save by buying in bulk online or when on sale or during the proshows that paint supply stores have each spring. I also think a mask is a must for routing drywall and glasses never hurt. 2buck design a dustless router we can patent it in US and Canada and we can make millions.:thumbup:


3 boxes for $92?  Or bi-monthly, so is that 6 boxes for $92?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

ya the valve masks are $3.10 each including tax. That was for 2 months. I know I can get a better deal if i look around. I have been going over all my books last 2 weeks to see where i can save cash. Definately need to start doing this more. In the last year spent almost 1k on friggin paint brushes. That and another $800 on spray tips and base assemblies. Got to start cracking the whip on these items.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

boco said:


> In the last year spent almost 1k on friggin paint brushes.


 Holy hell! You're definitely _not_ the one man show that I am :lol:

Check these out, maybe they're the ones you use. Minus our 10% off..

http://www.walltools.com/3m-8511-particulate-sanding-respirator-10-pack.html

http://www.walltools.com/3m-particulate-respirator-9211-10-pack.html


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> ya the valve masks are $3.10 each including tax. That was for 2 months. I know I can get a better deal if i look around. I have been going over all my books last 2 weeks to see where i can save cash. Definately need to start doing this more. In the last year spent almost 1k on friggin paint brushes. That and another $800 on spray tips and base assemblies. Got to start cracking the whip on these items.


 Ya just don't know how all those little things can add up.. till the end of year.


----------

